# Cinnamon can't find themes after install



## poorandunlucky (Nov 13, 2017)

So I just built cinnamon from the ports tree, and on first start, it says "could not find theme file in..." add them it lists the themes in /share, and right now it's the only desktop environment...  it's a new installation, there's just Xorg on it, and twm, that's it.  I built cinnamon, it won't run, X shutdowns.  It did the same thing when I installed it before wiping everything, and it was doing the same thing.

It's there a known fix for this?


----------



## aragats (Nov 13, 2017)

Isn't it GNOME 3? (I never used it, sorry).
I guess you should install those themes: `pkg install gnome-themes-standard`.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 14, 2017)

aragats said:


> Isn't it GNOME 3? (I never used it, sorry).
> I guess you should install those themes: `pkg install gnome-themes-standard`.



What I could gather is that Cinnamon is actually Gnone 2, or a fork of it...  They felt Gnome was going in the wrong direction, and that it was too heavy, and made a lightweight replacement...

It installed its themes fine, its themes are in the themes directory, and it looks through its themes folders looking for a "theme file", but it can't find it even though it's looking through its own theme folders...

Just before the series of messages, though, there's an "Access denied." that I'd missed... apparently X.org can't access the DRI device...

I put all users in the video 44 group, and even if it's root, it says that...  Seems to be a problem with dri/opengl. too...


----------



## dhenzler (Dec 3, 2017)

aragats said:


> Isn't it GNOME 3? (I never used it, sorry).
> I guess you should install those themes: `pkg install gnome-themes-standard`.


Why do you reply to a question when you know NOTHING about it ?  This makes me CRAZY.


----------



## aragats (Dec 3, 2017)

dhenzler said:


> Why do you reply to a question when you know NOTHING about it ? This makes me CRAZY.


Don't get crazy, save your nerves. What's wrong in my answer?
Don't you need to install those themes? They could be a missing dependency, for example.
Or isn't it GNOME 3 platform? According to wikipedia it is. Correct me, if I'm wrong.

dhenzler , your are new here, so please, notice that people on these forums are very polite and helpful. If you have something constructive to say, please do.
A apologize if my post touched your pride.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Dec 14, 2017)

aragats said:


> Don't get crazy, save your nerves. What's wrong in my answer?
> Don't you need to install those themes? They could be a missing dependency, for example.
> Or isn't it GNOME 3 platform? According to wikipedia it is. Correct me, if I'm wrong.
> 
> ...



The themes are there, they're installed by default...  It looks in the theme folders it installed, but can't find what it's looking for, somehow...  I wouldn't be able to tell you where the glitch comes from.


----------



## hedwards (Dec 14, 2017)

poorandunlucky said:


> The themes are there, they're installed by default...  It looks in the theme folders it installed, but can't find what it's looking for, somehow...  I wouldn't be able to tell you where the glitch comes from.


It's probably not coming from Cinnamon, I'm having the same problem right now with xfce4. xfce4 also uses gnome 2, so that's probably where I'm going to be looking for the problem. 

Are you also having windows randomly crashing or are the icons just missing?


----------



## poorandunlucky (Dec 15, 2017)

hedwards said:


> It's probably not coming from Cinnamon, I'm having the same problem right now with xfce4. xfce4 also uses gnome 2, so that's probably where I'm going to be looking for the problem.
> 
> Are you also having windows randomly crashing or are the icons just missing?



Nope, I use KDE4 though, never managed to get Cinnamon going...


----------



## hedwards (Dec 15, 2017)

poorandunlucky said:


> Nope, I use KDE4 though, never managed to get Cinnamon going...


Interesting, I'll have to give that a try while things sort themselves out.

I wish I had more information about specifically what it is about gnome 2 that's causing the problem right now.


----------

